# reflux :(



## dippy

my baby has real bad reflux that makes her desat into the 40's and stay there for ages. she had to be neopuffed today to stabilize her. 

I want to know how long she'll potentially have it for? and wetha she'll grow out of it? also can it damage the throat or stomach?

It really gets to me becuz it makes her jerk, roll her eyes, spit vomit and jus generally makes her look like shes in pain.

she is a 26 weeker who is now 34+6 days had to be nil by mouth due to NEC and is now on feeds again. any advice would be appreciated!!!!xxxxx!!!


----------



## 25weeker

My lo doesn't have reflux but there is quite a few preemies who have reflux so someone will be able to give you some advice on it.

Regards desatting my lo done this right up until around 38 weeks gestation. If a bit too much milk came out and she choked then she would Brady and desat. As hard as it is to believe one day something just clicks and they stop doing it.


----------



## AP

Reflux can be a long term problem in preemies - we know first hand!

When your LO is desaturating they will take the reflux into account, so don't worry if all the other times she is fine!

It can last for around a year - sometimes less, and in rare cases, more. It can be treated, firstly with Gaviscon in their feeds, to help keep the feed down. If that doesnt help, theres medications and formulas that can help. It might take a while to find the right thing for your LO, but there will be something!

In the meantime dont worry! :)


----------



## fairydreams

25weeker said:


> My lo doesn't have reflux but there is quite a few preemies who have reflux so someone will be able to give you some advice on it.
> 
> Regards desatting my lo done this right up until around 38 weeks gestation. If a bit too much milk came out and she choked then she would Brady and desat. As hard as it is to believe one day something just clicks and they stop doing it.

hope no one minds me posting in here, my dd was born at 36wks and sufferred from really bad reflux, on her 3rd night of sleep in the hospital she spit up in the middle of the night,started choking on her own sick and it ended in her being whisked off to be resuscitated; I can still remember how blurry it all seemed iykwim but the mw's and nurses were brill and so calm.

she used to throw up continiously after a feed and would literally bathe you and herself in sick, she had everything from gaviscon to omeprizole (sp?) and another medicine which name I can not remember:dohh:...................sorry I digressed, basically she's 4yrs old now and has almost grown out of it; we just have to be careful still with citrusy foods, so yes it does eventually stop in the end :hugs:.......as the quote said something will just 'click' with them and they will stop doing it, the same happened with my dd, it just 'clicked' one day and she stopped suffering so much.

fairydreams :flower:


----------



## peenyweeny

Hi, 

i had my son last yr and he has reflux and stillhas it they say ti eventually sorts itself out when the child starts to weight and starts sitting, shayans dietician advised us to put carobel in his milk to maje the feed thicker, maybe you could ask if you try that also he was on ranitadine to helpf reflux, they also give gaviscon to babies in th efeed to stop reflux. 

i hope this helps

aasha


----------



## nineena

hiya my lo has really bad reflux and is one milk thickners and 2 different lots of medication the difference now is that although she refluxes it doesnt cause her to desat. She stopped doing it when she was about 5wks old. Was born 35wk gestation with surgical complications which also causes reflux.


----------



## premmiemum123

Big hugs and thinking of you. 
Reflux is not nice. My little girl was only discharged a week before her due date as she kept desating due to reflux, it was so frustrating she had neo puff on a daily basis and was resucitated once as she forgot how to start breathing again. It's not nice and when you are going through it it seems to last forever but it doesn't, it does get easier. My LO's reflux lasted six months and I can assure you my LO is nearly 15 months and has not suffered any side effects what so ever, not even from being resuscitated, which was my biggest worry. 

Have hope in your heart and never stop believing in your baby.


----------

